# Shooting with "a piece of string",quite simple but accurate~



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

This is one of no-frame shooting,called Shanghai style,actually just a"one string" band set ,my friend Yuanfang is a pro at such no-frame shooting.It looks cool~Video click https://v.qq.com/x/page/f0554vz26bd.html

.





  








Screenshot 20170926 092126




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








Screenshot 20170926 092024




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433026711




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433024062




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433021505




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506434155864




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433040480




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433037847




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433035133




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017











  








mmexport1506433029458




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 27, 2017


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

He certainly does well with it. His band seems quite light, which is fine for target work. Can he shoot as well with a stronger band?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A stickshot by any other name will still dangerous.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Pretty cool... Your friend is much braver than I am, that's certain :bowdown:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Intriguing. I'd begin with airsoft and a glove.*


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Charles said:


> He certainly does well with it. His band seems quite light, which is fine for target work. Can he shoot as well with a stronger band?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Maybe yes,but I guess fingers can not afford too much of pull,lol.


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Can you say black thumbnail?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone know what type of cordage was used to twist up the string? Thanks.


----------

